# Manual workers needed



## rasskass (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello, Im moving to Hong Kong from Dubai but only been able to ship my stuff to Hong Kong port and not door to door as the shipping companies did not provide such service.

Im in the process to use a hong kong company to clear and deliver my stuff but I keep hearing that the delivery people will not bring it up the stairs.

I will be living on Hollywood road and will be on the 5th floor with no lift 

can anybody recommend any manual workers just to come and take the stuff up the stairs? I have a bad back so I can't do it myself.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Many Thanks


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I never had this problem with Pickfords, Crown or Schenker. Ask the shipping company you are using if they will do "door to door" delivery


----------



## bilabi (Aug 11, 2013)

If you pay my ticket (from Amsterdam) I'll come to HK to help you. I miss hong kong so much, one of the best places on earth so consider yourself lucky


----------

